

"Solve your own problems." - sahillavingia
https://medium.com/p/3f06bcef49

======
usablebytes
When you are passionate about building products and solving real life
problems, it is not always possible to work on our own problems. But there is
always one really big problem that nobody else has solved for you. And if you
haven't found it yet; then you should keep looking for it. Because I firmly
believe, the solution to that one problem take years to build and mature.

Taking example of many successful product builders, entrepreneurs and
corporate, they all have had one or two 'winner' ideas.

